# imap server logindisable



## ckpeng (May 23, 2014)

Dear all,

I installed cclient and imap-uw 2007f,1 with WITH_SSL_AND_PLAINTEXT, but when I test my IMAP server, it shows the following:

```
#telnet localhost 143
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4REV1 I18NLEVEL=1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS STARTTLS LOGINDISABLED] localhost IMAP4rev1 2007f.404 at Fri, 23 May 2014 19:31:51 +0800 (CST)
```
How can I change "LOGINDISABLED" to "LOGINENABLE"?

Thanks for your help.

Daisy


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

> When plaintext passwords are disabled, the IMAP server will advertise the LOGINDISABLED capability and the POP3 server will not advertise the USER capability.


https://www.washington.edu/imap/IMAP-FA ... .html#3.17


----------

